# Leisure Plan?? Does anyone actually use it?



## thezinfan (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, as part of our Discovery Package, we were given a membership to The Leisure Plan. Has anyone found any good deals, especially related to travel, using the plan?


----------



## ausman (Mar 7, 2007)

No.

When it is free fine. When and if you have to pay for it it is not worth the money.


----------

